# bushings on Drainage



## gilbertjeffrey

I was told off today by two different inspectors on two of my jobs that they do not want bushings on drainage piping, they said it was fine on vents but not drainage, they want reducers. We use UPC here, anyone know where this is referenced in the code?


----------



## Epox

I couldn't off hand get you a reference but from experience I know our inspectors don't like bushings either. They want reducers,,, but depending on the use, you may want to call them increasers.:laughing:
Sorry I'm not in the mood to get into my code book, lol.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

I'll tell them its a street reducer.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Drainage fitting shouldn't have shoulders or ledges... A bushing would create a ledge.


----------



## easttexasplumb

See if you can find something like this


----------



## billy_awesome

eccentric couplings? no friggen way.


----------



## MarkToo

gilbertjeffrey said:


> I was told off today by two different inspectors on two of my jobs that they do not want bushings on drainage piping, they said it was fine on vents but not drainage, they want reducers. We use UPC here, anyone know where this is referenced in the code?



Ridiculous.

The single most widley fixture in the modern world is one big reducer bushing on the outlet.

Maybe the inspector would prefer you plumb in a 2" drain for your WC's so that there is no lip to wreak havoc with the drainage...


----------



## Adamche

easttexasplumb said:


> View attachment 15428
> See if you can find something like this


We call these LITs short for level invert taper, these can be used on grade or vertical. where a bush can only be used vertical.


----------



## AKdaplumba

never heard of an issue with a bushing...


----------



## ToUtahNow

That is pretty common but has been addressed with the some of the newer bushings. In the "old" days all bushings were flat and collected debris on the downhill side of the bushing, as the waste jumped the difference.Take a look at your bushings to verify they are not square where they transition and you should be okay. However, if they do leave an area where they will trap debris you can not use them.

701.2.3 Fittings used for drainage shall be ofthe drainage
type, have a smooth interior water-way, and be constructed
so as to allow one-fourth (1;4) inch per foot (20.8
mmlm) grade.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz

What's the big deal? Don't you guys have reducing couplings?


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

Reducing couplings will be what I buy from now on, Im not gonna get into an argument with the AHJ, I suspect since they have no way to confirm that a bushing has a taper and not a ledge after it is installed they just don't want them at all. In both cases it was a "I'll let it go this time, just don't do it again" scenario. Thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Yes indeed. Bushings will leave shoulders on horizontal runs. 


I don't like it when I ask for a 3 by 1.5" wye and they automatically bring out a 3X2 with a bushing... 

Just because you can make more money selling 2 fittings instead of one doesn't mean I want it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

plbgbiz said:


> What's the big deal? Don't you guys have reducing couplings?


 
When you're tucking pipe in a joist trying to make a run picking up back to back bathrooms I can see reducing couplings being an issue, but would rather see them used than not.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Epox said:


> you may want to call them increasers.:laughing:


That's exactly how I learned it lol


----------



## fresnoplummr

If your jetting or cabling up stream it's a lot easier to get thru a reducer coupling than a flush bushing. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz

Around here with pipe fittings they are called reducing couplings even though in direction of flow they can only be used to increase pipe size.

We only refer to vent pipe fittings as increasers.


----------



## user2090

The inspector has the right to request a change if it improves the plumbing. Asking for a reducer coupler is perfectly acceptable. 

Also, why argue over something so trivial.?


----------



## GREENPLUM

i think reducing,increasing couplings are ugly, so I use flush bushings. Ive never had an inspector say anything.

Sorry for making your job a lil bit tougher drain cleaners. Its never bothered me.


----------



## rjbphd

Indie said:


> The inspector has the right to request a change if it improves the plumbing. Asking for a reducer coupler is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Also, why argue over something so trivial.?


 Too many inspectors are given the 'rights' based on lack of their knowledge. I know as I've seen them and the work approved by them.


----------



## PlungerJockey

The only issue I have with bushings, is on the house side of a 2 way cleanout. It's hard to get a cutter-head thru a bushing if you have to run a cable under a house.


----------



## NYC Plumber

PlungerJockey said:


> The only issue I have with bushings, is on the house side of a 2 way cleanout. It's hard to get a cutter-head thru a bushing if you have to run a cable under a house.


Thats because bushings shouldnt be used on drainage.


----------



## NYC Plumber

GREENPLUM said:


> i think reducing,increasing couplings are ugly, so I use flush bushings. Ive never had an inspector say anything.
> 
> Sorry for making your job a lil bit tougher drain cleaners. Its never bothered me.


I think tee wyes look better than long turn tee wyes...... Should i only use them from now on? Lol


----------



## NYC Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> What's the big deal? Don't you guys have reducing couplings?


I agree!


----------



## mccmech

Why is it that inspectors are so hard on bushings, yet, when a sewer gets burst & the replacement pipe pieces get fused together they have no issue with the lip that creates?


----------



## plbgbiz

mccmech said:


> Why is it that inspectors are so hard on bushings, yet, when a sewer gets burst & the replacement pipe pieces get fused together they have no issue with the lip that creates?


Because there is a huge difference between an 1/8" round bead as opposed to a flat wall. The bead does not prevent maintenance of the pipe or present the likelihood of gathering waste. The bushing does.


----------



## john_mccormack

The use of a bushing could cause the liquids and solids to separate as it makes the "drop" in a horizontal run, creating a clog that would also be difficult to clear.


----------



## MechanicalPiper

Do you run your drains in PVC or ABS? I just looked at an ABS bushing (4"x2") and a reducing coupling (4"x2") and the newer style bushing is not flat like the older ones...it actually has the same degree of bevel on the inside as the reducing coupling...and when glued together creates no 'lip' that the older ones did. Not sure if it is the same with PVC, as I never run PVC and don't have the fittings to compare.


----------



## MTDUNN

I can't see it in the UPC. The book does have amendments based on jurisdiction. As a rule taught my mentor, I only use then on venting. 

Increaser for venting bell reducer for drainage.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I installed a 4x3 bushings today. I am going to keep up with it and see how long it takes to get blocked up.

Ill report my findings


----------



## bartnc37

I think you're gonna be waiting a long while for a clog. I've been sticking a 4x3 bushing in the back of a 4" wye for going on 15 years and literally hundreds of houses without an issue. I realize 15 years isn't an eternity but the guy that trained me had been doing the same for 20 years or so before hand . If it was such a big deal I'd imagine we'd have had a few problems by now.


----------



## Widdershins

GREENPLUM said:


> I installed a 4x3 bushings today. I am going to keep up with it and see how long it takes to get blocked up.
> 
> Ill report my findings


Horizontally or vertically?


----------



## GREENPLUM

Widdershins said:


> Horizontally or vertically?


On it's side


----------



## Widdershins

GREENPLUM said:


> On it's side


Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Narin

Bushings should only be used vertically, eg vents. We use an L.I.T for everything else.


----------

